# Dear Rhasputin...



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

It looks like a legit heart in real life, too! :shock: :lol:

More pictures uploaded to The Fancy Mouse House Mousery Website 
(Sorry for the poor quality, I am a failboat when it comes to picture taking!)

Pictured above is "Little Shiny," as I've named her, whom I purchased from Rhas at Rodentfest. Hehe!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

B'awwww! 

So I take it that they are all doing well?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

They sure are! They are such sweetheart heads! I named them Little Shiny, Snugglebutt, Shiny One (the male satin), and Daisy (the black rex). I might change Daisy's name though since it sounds too boring. I named the male rex Snugglebutt because when I was buying him, you were all "He's a real snugglebutt!" :lol:

The only thing about Snugglebutt is that he has been quite the sneezer, but I know that 99% of mice in this world have mycoplasmosis anyway and that when they get "stressed" such as during a cage move, they may show symptoms - some more than others. He doesn't wheeze or make funny breathing noises, though.

You know what's funny (and probably weird)? I could tell immediately that the mice from you smell different than mine, and I mean the natural smell, if that makes any sense. I find it really cool, actually. I never even thought that totally unrelated mice might have a different smell.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Neat-o about the smell! 

And yes, I loves Mr.snugglebutt. He's such a good boy.  
Has the satin girl put on any weight? She was a bit scrawny (not runt-ish, just scrawny).


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, she has definitely grown longer and her hair is actually noticeably thicker on her head region, but I would say she is about the same proportionally. I'm feeding her mostly flax seeds and kitten chow since those are fatty and full of protein and such. Hopefully she will fill out by the time she reaches adulthood, though.

And about Snugglebutt: I forgot to mention that his bum and nose have darkened ever so slightly. :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe he's a mood-mouse!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: It was funny - I didn't notice this until I put him with the lovely black rex (from you as well!).


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

My new boy mouse smells like a bag of popcorn.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

hah liz! I keep trying to contact you! xD I saw you on fun mouse as well and your the only breeder in MA I know of lol. xD i also left a message on your website. xP you have pretty mice and I wanna know what your next litter is going to be.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Incendiary posts have been removed from this thread. Please do not use this forum to air personal grievances against other forums and people, thank you 

Sarah xxx


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

oh sorry!


----------

